# miscarriage at 10 weeks 4 days



## ja1

Hi everyone, this is my first time writing about what sadly happened to my partner and I.

we had a perfectly normal dating scan at 9 weeks at 2 days. I had no signs of miscarriage but when I went in for the 12 week NT scan they had found our baby had stopped growing at 10 weeks and 4 days. A week later I need to have a d&c. I just got my first period this week so will be trying again this month

However I am so afraid of this happening again especially after being given no reason as to why it happened the first time

Does anyone have any information as to why a miscarrriage can occur so late and so close to the safe period of 12 weeks? and the chances of this happening again?


----------



## mummof1

I didn't want to R&R but I wanted to say sorry for your loss<3

I'm not sure why it happens later on in first tri , I think the same reasons as early on but it is much harder to see a healthy baby at one scan and then get that horrible news the next . It's very hard to understand why .. I hope you have luck with TTC and get your heathy pregnancy/baby soon<3


----------



## emma4g63

Missed miscarriages are very hard to deal with hun...
Iv read after mine its chromosonal issues and your body picks it up and terminates :( 

Im so scared of another one but we cant loose hope xx

Take it easy x


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had a good scan at 8 and a half weeks then at twelve weeks found my baby had stopped growing around 9 and a half weeks :cry:

I've not been given any reason other than like Emma said and something was wrong with the development.

I'm waiting for first af so we can try again.


----------



## minties

I had a loss about 9 weeks along, and was told that it was likely due to a chromosomal issue that meant baby was incompatible with life. I think all the organs etc are being finalised around this stage, and sometimes something just goes wrong with the genetic blueprint baby is given.

Very sorry you've had to go through this xoxox


----------



## mummof1

By the way my doc also said what the ladies above said .. Chromosomal issue , my loss was a missed miscarriage as well found out at 9 weeks 4 days at my first ultrasound that baby stopped growing the week before. 

She said they are almost sure when this happens it's due to a chromosomal defect and she also wasn't worried about it happening again..

I'm also just finishing my first period since the miscarriage and we will be trying,I'm scared too but slightly hopeful/optimistic


----------



## mrsmax

Ja I am so sorry to see you over here :hugs: you may recall I had good scan at 7 weeks had tiny one bit of spotting a week ago went for reassurance scan last wed at 9.5 weeks only to be told baby stopped growing and heart stopped. I think during first trip it just depends what stage of development is effected by that chromosome disorder...

I have my D&c on Wednesday and dreading it but want to move on now.

So sorry you are going through this xxxx


----------



## LouOscar01

It terrifies me that it will just happen again. I hate that we have to be terrified until the 12 week scan. Early scans can't reassure us because we saw healthy babies!! I saw a healthy strong heartbeat and 2 days later it stopped growing. 

I also didn't realise missed miscarriages were so common. Most of the miscarriages I've read about on this forum are missed miscarriages. That scares me too because we can't even be reassured that we aren't bleeding or cramping. In hindsight for me I think my symptoms lessened but that was the only sign.


----------



## mrsmax

Yeah I think about that too LouOscar.


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm so sorry for your loss hun.

Sadly 12 weeks is not a safe point. Our pregnancy losses happened at 18 and 15 weeks, no obvious reason. We are awaiting results. 

I have had 6 full term healthy pregnancies (sadly our third child died) so they don't know why it's happening.

The main causes for mc at this gestation is infection, abnormalities, blood clotting disorders. Unfortunately most of the time no cause is found and its out down to 'one of those things'

I know mmc seen common on this forum, but they really aren't that common. I think it seems so because people seek out te forum for support and others in similar circumstances.

I wish you luck on your Ttc journey, for a smooth future pregnancy xx


----------



## ja1

thank you everyone for your kind words, I appreciate it so much! :)

I am so sorry to hear about all of your losses as well. I had no idea how common miscarriage was. My heart breaks the thought of how many women have to go through this heartbreak 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## LouOscar01

Ja1 I've made a thread for September/October losses if you want to join. xx


----------



## bernie86

Im very sorry for your loss, I found out my baby had passed just days before my 10 week scan as well. The reasons for everyone are different. In my case we decided to send in the baby for testing before we felt comfortable trying again and the baby came back with turners syndrome which is chromosomal and only affects females.... My Dr. said that losses around that time are almost always chromosome issues... most of which are just luck of the draw. As for trying again. go for it! I resumed my period exactly 4 weeks after the D & C and Found out I was expecting again a month and a half later :) we are now 32 weeks along with a very healthy baby boy. I hope that you find peace and comfort in your time of mourning.


----------

